# Importation des mails depuis Entourage vers Mail



## labasritas (1 Février 2013)

Bonjour

je souhaite importer mes mails depuis entourage vers Mail.
je suis en  Mac OSX 10.6.8
entourage 2008 (12.3.5)
Mail 4.6

cela fonction tres bien, sauf que quand par exemple un des mes dossiers de mail sous entourage contient 1200 mails, quand j'importe ce dossier vers Mail, il n'y a que 30 mails sur les 1200 qui sont importés.

est ce qu'il y a une limitation des les importations?

note : j'ai importé un dossier de 574 messages vers Mail et tout s'est bien passé.

merci pour vos lumières.


----------



## Aliboron (1 Février 2013)

Comment procèdes-tu exactement pour faire l'importation ? As-tu fait une reconstruction de la base de données au préalable ? Et si tu fractionnes ton dossier en deux dossiers de 600 messages, voire trois de 400 ?


----------



## labasritas (1 Février 2013)

dans Mail je fais "fichier" - "importer des boites aux lettres"
puis dans la nouvelle fenetre qui s'ouvre je choisi importer depuis "mircrosft entourage"
puis je choisi mon fichier .reg
et j'importe les dossiers que je veux en les cochants.

en revanche je ne connais pas  l'histoire de "reconstruction de la base de données"


----------



## Aliboron (1 Février 2013)

Si l'import par la méthode que tu utilises ne fonctionne pas comme voulu, fais glisser tes dossiers (éventuellement scindés) depuis la partie gauche de la fenêtre vers le bureau : cela te créera autant d'archives au standard MBOX que, avec un peu de chance, tu devrais pouvoir importer dans Mail (bien que dans ses dernières moutures, Mail utilise une version modifiée des MBOX, mais bon, faut essayer).



labasritas a dit:


> en revanche je ne connais pas  l'histoire de "reconstruction de la base de données"


C'est une opération d'entretien de routine de la base de données : tenir la touche "Option" au lancement d'Entourage et demander la reconstruction de la base de données.


----------



## labasritas (2 Février 2013)

super bonne idée option MBOX. merci Aliboron

ça marche NICKEL, meme pas besoin de faire des petits archives mes 1200 mails direct en 10 secondes

pbm résolu


----------

